# Failed to insert module 'autofs4' [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola Gente:

En el arranque bajo systemd me salta este error:

```
# dmesg | grep autofs

[    4.792992] systemd[1]: Your kernel apparently lacks built-in autofs4 support. Might be a good idea to compile it in. We'll now try to work around this by loading the module...

[    4.995596] systemd[1]: could not find module by name='autofs4'

[    4.995601] systemd[1]: Failed to insert module 'autofs4'
```

Antiguamente tenía autofs en el kernel pero luego lo saque y también lo borré del openrc (o por lo menos eso creia). Cuando migré a systemd empezó a aparecer lo anterior.

Que debo hacer?

Gracias!!!!!!!!!Last edited by natrix on Sat Apr 12, 2014 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

si todo funciona como debería y no necesitas autofs, yo lo ignoraría.

creo que pasa lo mismo que con ipv6 : no son estrictamente necesarios para un correcto funcionamiento de systemd pero si es recomendable tenerlos habilitados.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Efectivamente gringo!!

No era más que  un pedido de systemd. Lo sume al núcleo y listo.

Gracias maestro!!!!

----------

